# I’m new here!



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Welcome! I rode an Icelandic horse in Iceland and it was great! Just be prepared for a lot of cold rain, no matter what time of year it is.

It's a great goal to be working toward!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You can do it! You'll be doing something I've always dreamed about. What IS the weight limit? what they say.


----------



## LoveIcelandics (Oct 12, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> You can do it! You'll be doing something I've always dreamed about. What IS the weight limit? what they say.


Thanks so much. I’m so excited!
Depends on the business. One has a max of 264lbs but the standard seems to be around 240lbs. I want to make it as easy as possible for the horse (and me!) 🥰


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is totally understandable. Of course, there's 240 lbs of dead weight, and then there's 240 lbs of knowledgeable rider, and never the twain shall meet. I am not riding right now, but I rode many horses at 205 to 215 ish, and since I can carry my weight, the horses were fine, even for all day rides. But, I know how to get off the back, post the trot, not wear out the back with bouncing, etc. And, take breaks. The better you can have your balance and endurance , the easier those pounds become on the horse.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Sounds exciting for the upcoming trip! I have ridden an Icelandic (so much fun I laughed the whole way) but not in Iceland (on a beach in New Zealand instead). 

Well done with the weight loss!


----------



## LoveIcelandics (Oct 12, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> that is totally understandable. Of course, there's 240 lbs of dead weight, and then there's 240 lbs of knowledgeable rider, and never the twain shall meet. I am not riding right now, but I rode many horses at 205 to 215 ish, and since I can carry my weight, the horses were fine, even for all day rides. But, I know how to get off the back, post the trot, not wear out the back with bouncing, etc. And, take breaks. The better you can have your balance and endurance , the easier those pounds become on the horse.


Actually that’s an excellent point! My husband (who has never been on a horse before and weighs under 200lbs) may be more of a burden for a horse than I, who has done some dressage and has a decent seat and balance! Thanks for the perspective 😊


----------

